# Ted's Woodworking Scam



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

If anyone is interested in Ted's Woodworking Plans that are seemingly all over the internet, do your research first. There is a post on this site from 2011 that talks about this (just search for "Ted's Woodworking Plans"). Well now there is a brand new Facebook group called " We Create Stuff" that is inviting woodworkers. Well, their first (and so far only) post is advertising, you guessed it, Ted's Woodworking Plans. I haven't unliked the page yet, but I will keep a vigilant eye on it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the warning, Will.

Another one to keep away from...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Will,

Just stop watching the page. The only thing they have done on the page is setup the profile picture, header picture and the add. He probably paid for all the likes he has because no one has posted pictures of their project from the packet they bought!

Do be aware that there are 2 other "We create stuff" pages that have nothing to do with this page.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I received a "heads up" warning about this guy form several of the woodworking magazines I subscribe too. He has reproduced their plans without their or the originator of the plans permission. In other words he's a crook.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Will,
> 
> Just stop watching the page. The only thing they have done on the page is setup the profile picture, header picture and the add. He probably paid for all the likes he has because no one has posted pictures of their project from the packet they bought!
> 
> Do be aware that there are 2 other "We create stuff" pages that have nothing to do with this page.


I liked the page at first because it seemed like a good page from its advertisement. But as soon as I saw the first post, I realized what it was. I'm only keeping an eye on it to watch what future posts say. I'll "unlike" it soon.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Ted is relentless. Now on Amazon.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Teds real name is probably We Chong and his address is probably China. Those b######s steal everything.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Garyk said:


> Teds real name is probably We Chong and his address is probably China. Those b######s steal everything.


it's called economic fraud...
worth a google...


----------

